# EAA witness match elite--slide stop issue



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

hope all had a great memorial day-- dont forget to honor our vets

went to a local range with a EAA witness elite match .45 acp--was shooting armscor 45 acp fmj 230 gr-- anyway, we loaded 5 rounds and after the fifth shot -I noticed the slide stop coming out as the slide cycled. Tried it again--same thing--on the last round the slide stop started to work its way out again . Once put back in--it is firm--even when placed in the disassembly alignment( slide notch aligned with frame notch) it takes some pressure to get it out-. It is not loose at all.
Cleaned it before packing it up for return- nothing seems wrong or broken


any ideas as to why it would do this--and why only on the last round?

I am sending it back to EAA tomorrow--but still as curious as to why a gun would do this?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The little ear on the slide stop has broken off, so the slide doesn't hold it in place.
Gun vibration, as it fires, works it loose.

Yeah, I know that the Witness has an "inside" slide. But the slide stop has to interact with the slide somehow, to keep it in place.
Look for that point of interaction. Something's broken or worn there.

(I don't own a Witness, nor have I ever handled one, but nevertheless I believe that it works in a general sense just like most Browning-style pistols.)


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The little ear on the slide stop has broken off, so the slide doesn't hold it in place.
> Gun vibration, as it fires, works it loose.
> 
> Yeah, I know that the Witness has an "inside" slide. But the slide stop has to interact with the slide somehow, to keep it in place.
> ...


THanks Steve

I actually hand cycled the slide and tried to remove the slide stop each time(in many different positions)--even with the disassembly notches aligned--it takes some pressure --or a thump with a soft plastic item to get the slide stop out- it is that tight-yet when fired--and again only on the last of the 5 loaded rounds--does it come out on its own.

In the end--you ar eprobably right that the "ear" may be worn(although is has less than 200 rounds through it) or something else is wrong allowing this issue. Perplexes me to be sure

hope EAA can fix it-- it is a great shooter-- My wifes favorite .45 acp

thanks for the response

Rob


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://eaacorp.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Witness_Parts_Explosion.pdf

Part # 18.3 Slide Stop Pin Spring

Part # 18.4 Slide Stop Pin Spring Pin

Along with Steve's observation; Part # 18.1 the "Slide Stop Pin," the parts noted above may be likely culprits as well. In my observation there are three main culprits with your issue or could be all three.

It is indeed a matter of deduction. Best regards, Watson.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

denner said:


> http://eaacorp.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Witness_Parts_Explosion.pdf
> 
> Part # 18.3 Slide Stop Pin Spring
> 
> ...


ONce again Denner-- thanks for your info--a real lesson for me. It is on its way to EAA-- I wish I could send them your post--LOL

Hope it is that simple of an issue to fix.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> ONce again Denner-- thanks for your info--a real lesson for me. It is on its way to EAA-- I wish I could send them your post--LOL
> 
> Hope it is that simple of an issue to fix.


Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, the faithful Watson!
And the Witness is on its way...Holmes!

What stories that Witness might tell!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, Holmes, as you have always said: “To let the brain work without sufficient material is like racing an engine. It racks itself to pieces. … Let us get a firm grip of the very little which we do know, so that when fresh facts arise from the "Witness" we may be ready to fit them into their places.”“


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

This sort of issue or similiar issue with the CZ and EAA witness design has been noted by some owners. just happened to run across this guys issue with his .40 cal. Evidently, the design of the internal slide/rail system may lend itself to be a little rough on it's slide stop/take down pin on occasion on some pistols; the occasional breakage of slide stops ; broken slide stop pins; and/or broken or bent slide stop springs is not that uncommon, especially with higher mileage or competition pistols. Especially with those running heavier than stock recoil springs. I've never owned or have even shot a CZ or EAA, but this info is what I've come across reading a few forums on possible slide stop issues.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Boatdoc, I own 2 Witnesses (a steel .45 auto and a P-S 9), so am twice interested in how your deal plays out.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

hillman said:


> Boatdoc, I own 2 Witnesses (a steel .45 auto and a P-S 9), so am twice interested in how your deal plays out.


After a frantic day of trying to figure out if the witness made it to EAA-- we are clear--they have it

Not sure why people trash them so much--they have been greaT SO far

@hilman-- I will repost what I find out BUT please realize that EAA states they will fix the gun and ship it back--I do not know if that includes a statement of what was wrong too--I will try to follow this up as others like you are out there waiting with baited breath(LOL)

I think Denner is right--probably a spring issue -- the slid stop itself looks ok-- but IF as Steve said --the slide stop was damaged ,then it will be replaced with the springs listed by denner.

Lets hope for the best--a good fix so we can go back to enjoying shooting this great gun


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

denner said:


> This sort of issue or similiar issue with the CZ and EAA witness design has been noted by some owners. just happened to run across this guys issue with his .40 cal. Evidently, the design of the internal slide/rail system may lend itself to be a little rough on it's slide stop/take down pin on occasion on some pistols; the occasional breakage of slide stops ; broken slide stop pins; and/or broken or bent slide stop springs is not that uncommon, especially with higher mileage or competition pistols. Especially with those running heavier than stock recoil springs. I've never owned or have even shot a CZ or EAA, but this info is what I've come across reading a few forums on possible slide stop issues.


Denner--if you wish to try on--the CZ is very reliable-- try a cz 85 combat-- you will LOVE it-- I have used CZ custom shop for advice and to buy a custom cz 75 sp-01-- GREAT gun--no issues at all--make s me look good at the range

34 days and counting --no gun--they had it in repair 2 weeks ago--no info -- no gun NOTHING--CS is helpful but they have no idea what the hold up is--either do I--the saga continues

meanwhile my walther ccp issue was fixed in3 days and back in 6--NOW THAT is greats ervice


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

it's back--- and it shot very well. But in the back of my head, I kept thinking it took 3oo rounds before it broke--so the excitement is tempered until we get some rounds through it

they replaces the slide sop, the springs and gave me a new barrel--awesome [email protected] 

happy 4th of July everyone


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

HI folks

for those of you interested in the end of my saga. EAA called and a new witness match elite(45 acp) is being sent to my FFL(LGS) today!!

Shot it 200 more times and it happened again(ARG!)

fingers cross the new gun is a good one!


----------



## ImReloading (Apr 29, 2020)

I realize that this is an old thread but thought I might add to the collective knowledge by passing along my experience with my new Witness Steel Large Frame 10mm.

I encountered what I believe is the same problem as the OP; the otherwise secure slide stop popping out slightly once the last round in the mag (OEM) had been stripped (chambered but not yet fired). I also noticed at that point that the mag didn't want to drop free. Once the last round was fired, the slide, as might be expected, did not lock open.

Racking the action open by hand, everything seemed normal until I noticed that the notch of the mag follower was not under the slide lock's little appendage but, rather, jammed up next to it. That seemed a likely consequence, given that the lock was slightly dislodged.

However, after much trial and error, I realized that the follower being jammed beside the lock appendage was not a consequence of the lock being displaced but rather the *cause *of the displacement!

I noticed that the mag has room in the magwell for a good deal of play (at least 1/16" side-to-side). That may not seem like much but it's a lot more than any other pistol I own and apparently enough to cause the issue. To verify that as fact, I placed 2 layers of thick duct tape on the right hand side of the mag to hold it as close to the lock side of the magwell as possible.

The issue hasn't recurred with the doctored mag. Also complicit, I believe, is Tangoglio's well known, super strong mag spring. I believe that a slightly longer appendage on the slide lock would solve the issue without causing any other issues or having to resort to doctoring the pistol/mag.

Hope this helps someone else having the same experience.


----------



## JayD702 (Aug 14, 2021)

ImReloading said:


> I realize that this is an old thread but thought I might add to the collective knowledge by passing along my experience with my new Witness Steel Large Frame 10mm.
> 
> I encountered what I believe is the same problem as the OP; the otherwise secure slide stop popping out slightly once the last round in the mag (OEM) had been stripped (chambered but not yet fired). I also noticed at that point that the mag didn't want to drop free. Once the last round was fired, the slide, as might be expected, did not lock open.
> 
> ...


Hey @ImReloading!

I'm having the same exact issue on my 10mm Witness Stock III. I believe the issue is a design one since it looks like all the magazines are barely catching the slide stop. I have 2 magazines that completely miss the slide stop. I emailed EAA with a formal complaint. Im opinion the slide stop is just too short! What you do think? Did you end up modifying all of your mags or did you have to send your gun in?

Thanks,
Josh


----------

